# Slab bar top and Cabinet door.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm working on a couple of cabinets and a bar top that are going to Colorado this weekend. I joined the bar top together this morning and sanded it down and put a coat of Seal Coat on in prep. for Bar finish. There is also a picture of the cabinet door that goes on the cabinet. I will spray the doors and cabinets tomorrow. When I get back from installing them I'll post more pictures.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Man, that's some big stuff you work with.
What do you use to joint your edges?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've got a grizzly 6 inch jointer that is in the middle picture to the left of the slab.

This top is actually one of the smaller ones. It's only 36" wide by 7'6" long and 3" thick.


----------

